# Content



## the_real_boiler (20. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab per Webstart eine Applikation die Content in Form von Bildern, Sounds, Texte etc. braucht. Wie Transportiere ich diesen Content am besten? Am liebsten wäre mir ein separates JAR Files. Für das Programm brauch ich später den absoluten Pfad wo die Daten liegen. 

Danke und Gruß
Mario


----------



## Wildcard (20. Sep 2010)

Genau wie du sagst, pack Resourcen in ein separates jar. Das mit dem absoluten Pfad ist allerdings keine Gute Idee, Resourcen lädt man über den Classloader


----------



## the_real_boiler (20. Sep 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab noch vergessen zu sagen das ich eine DLL mitliefere die den Content brauch und per JNI einbinde.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Sep 2010)

In welcher Form benötigt der native Code die Resourcen? byte[] wäre kein Problem, wenn Dateien erwartet werden wirst du deine Applikation mit erweiterten Rechten ausstatten müssen und die Dateien irgendwohin entpacken.


----------



## the_real_boiler (21. Sep 2010)

Dateien. Im Prinzip benutze ich WebStart nur als Transportmittel für eine Native Anwendung.


----------

